# Dragonfles



## carlos58 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone
 some recent shots of dragonflies
I don't known the name in english
Onycogomphus uncatus







Libellula fulva






Crocothemys erytrea






and a damself
Platycnemis pennipes


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 7, 2011)

Love the tones on that damsel.  Sweet.


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Really like the 1st one and the damselfly shot.  Nice captures.
Hatch


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely set, the gomphid is gorgeous


----------



## carlos58 (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks everyone for commments


----------



## mjbine (Jun 9, 2011)

Love the dragons.  Good job.


----------



## carlos58 (Jun 17, 2011)

I love dragonflies too
thank you very much


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------

